# Publier un pdf à partir d'un site



## Kaël Fazer (22 Avril 2013)

Salut, j'ai une question qui concerne les exportations de fichier pdf.Pour vous mettre dans le contexte je tente de upload un fichier PDF sur un site qui me demande de "CHOISIR UN FICHIER". Seulement, à cette option, seule la sélection d'images et photos existantes ou encore une prise de vue à partir de l'appareil photo est possible. Comment faire pour "CHOISIR UN FICHIER" PDF?
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire, pour ceux qui n'ont pu y répondre.


----------



## Lauange (23 Avril 2013)

A mon avis ce ne sera pas possible. Il recherche des extensions de fichiers type image (jpeg, png, tiff, etc) mais pas pdf


----------

